# Is autism in children down to mutation in sperm more common in older fathers?



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2125128/Is-autism-children-mutation-sperm-eggs-older-fathers.html

/links


----------

